# Im Back!!!



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello Everyone!

So Im back Yay! 

Ive missed you all here and I can see I have loads to catch up on!

Let me fill you guys in! As most of you know I have now had my little baby a boy who was born 2 weeks early at 7.4llbs.

To cut a long story short... had a very stessful and scary labour which almost ended in a c section due to the fear that my previous c section scar was rupturing and plus babys heart beat was dropping so low and he had the cord wrapped round his neck!

Eventually managed to give birth to a beautiful baby (who at the time wasnt breathing and was purple).

I wont go into details so as not to scare and traumatise you all but the main thing is I have a beautiful healthy baby boy and im recovering well!

His name is Isa pronounced Eesa this is the Arabic name for Prophet Jesus.

Im so in love with him! :001_tt1:

My toddler has really taken to him which is so nice!

Well im currently typing with one hand so better go now.

But I shall be trying my best to catch up... in the mean time pls fill me in on any major events!!!


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Ohh I'm so happy for you! And Isa is a beautiful name. Congrats. 
xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

awwww Umber sounds like you had a rough labour but worth it right?

Welcome to the world young Isa, cant wait to see your cute face


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> awwww Umber sounds like you had a rough labour but worth it right?
> 
> Welcome to the world young Isa, cant wait to see your cute face


Fraggy it was more than rough much worse than my 1st but like you said all worth it..ld go through it all over again for my little angel!

I shall give you all the guesome details if you wish lol since you have been through it all before!

How is carrot cottage and all the kits?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> Fraggy it was more than rough much worse than my 1st but like you said all worth it..ld go through it all over again for my little angel!
> 
> I shall give you all the guesome details if you wish lol since you have been through it all before!
> 
> How is carrot cottage and all the kits?


Feel free to give me the grusome details 

Carrot cottage all good as are the kits and the rescue babies all great too


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Congratulations I'm glad you're both ok after that


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Yay Umbers back!!!

big congratulations hun! it sounds like you have a very rough time but i am glad your both happy and healthy now 

cant wait for some photos  

xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome back and congrats 

*Heidi*


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

welcome back Umber congrats on ur little boy my mum had a c-section with my sister as she was brech (thats not how u spell it i dont i have no idea) everything going great


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Glad you are both doing well


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome back Umber...it's great to see you...and little Isa too...welcome to the world Baby....:smile5::smile5:
It's great to hear that your toddler is getting along so well too, sounds like a much deserved good turn afte such a bad labour. I remember 3 out of 4 traumatic labours and births....the only easy one was my eldest daughter who's more than made up for it since lol.
I hope you're both recovering well anyway...take care o u too...i know what its like to forget yourself when you have a baby....
Clare xx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahh congratulations and so pleased all went well in the end. So lovely to see you on here. xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Aw hun glad things are going well for you now!! Be sure to post pics of the little darling


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

CONGRTAULATIONS!! xx


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

Congrats on the birth of your baby boy, i'm glad everything is ok and its good to hear you are recovering so quickly


----------



## cocoboda (Mar 27, 2008)

Me too, glad you are back Umber


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Ahhh that's great news!!! Sorry to hear it wasn't a great birth but so glad you and Isa are ok and doing well!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Many, many congrats! xxx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Awww Umber ive just jumped on to see if you'd had your baby, so pleased for you hun, Congratulations xxxxxxx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Congratulations Umber!!!! sounds like you had one hell of a labour! enough to put me off for a life time, but I'm sure hes well worth it! we need pics


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Welcome back Umber!

And a huge congratulations on Isa. Gorgeous name.xxx


----------

